# Oriental/Misc. Goods & Gifts



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Back in 2003 my parents decided to invest in the market and opened up a flower shop selling assortments of silk and live flowers, along with many oriental and misc. gifts that could spice up the homes of many families.

However, the business was inconsistent and they didn't make enough money to keep it running (this usually happens for beginners). As of this year, my parents are trying to sell back all the goods and silk plant displays that my mom carefully made herself to cover the loss they made. I will be honest and let you guys know that the prices that my mom had marked were too overpriced and didn't seem reasonable for someone to purchase. 

Now here is where I step in the game and try to help my parents out and those who may be interested. I asked her that if I could try to post a thread about it on a plant forum and maybe some people would be interested, she said "sure give it a try and see what you can do to help out." 

So here is basically the point of this thread, would any member here of the APC community be interested in possibly purchasing some of my parent's inventory? I also told them if I could set the prices at a reasonable cost and they said sure, as long as we are able to sell them, we will be happy.

Now please note they my parents are running two lots, and it isn't as easy as it sounds. They've tried to sell our business shop, but at this time there seems to be no interest yet. 

Their inventory consists of; hand-made silk plant displays, picture frames, candle holders, stuff animals, key chains, oriental goods (some were imported over seas and some were purchased at wholesale cost), and many other good stuff that will spice up many homes.

I will try to take pictures, there are a lot of goods so it will take a while but once I do, I will post them for you guys to look along with prices.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Alright guys, here are a couple pictures of just 2 items.









From what I got from my mom, these are the only two of that kind so far. I didn't go back with her to the shop b/c I was busy with something else.

Reg. Price: $5.00ea | Disc. Price: $3.00ea | Qty: (?)









Reg. Price: $5.00ea | Disc. Price: $3.00ea (buy 2 or more) | Qty: 5



















(Double Sided) Reg. Price: $20.00 ea | Disc. Price: $15.00 | Qty: (?)

As far as shipping goes, it really depends on what you buy and how much of it. I will only ship using USPS Priority (2-3 business days) it costs $4.05 up to 1lb.


----------

